# Michael Behe's testimony in the recent Kitzmiller v. Dover School District case over Evolution and I



## crhoades (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm about 160 pages into it. It is fascinating reading. With testimony like this, I'm surprised they lost. More to read though. 

http://www.thomasmore.org/

Look on the upper right portion of the home page. They are in 6 separate pdf files.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks, Chris. I had put it on the back burner, but I am still collecting files on it.


----------

